# Fuel Injectors



## kiev95 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello, 

Few days ago check engine light went off. Did the diagnostics. Found out the Cylinder 5 was misfiring (P0305-0604). Took to a dealer. They did diagnostics. Told me it was the fuel injector in cylinder 5. $900. Is it worth it? But you can n't believe the dealership. I was told that it maybe spark plugs. Does anyone have the similar problem and know what to do to fix the problem? Does anyone knows how to replace the fuel injectors without taking it to dealer? I know that fuel injectors run around $80-100 a piece. I put some injector cleaner and now I get Fuel injection system lean left bank (P0174-0210) . What does that mean and how to fix it? Please help! :waving:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Before anything I would check your spark plugs. When was the last time they were changed out?

After that, I would check the coil pack before injector...it is WAY more common for a coil pack to go out on one of our cars.

Left bank code though...let's see:


> 0210
> Diagnostic Trouble Code 0210 points to a problem with the fuel injection system. When the engine management system is running in closed-loop mode the Engine Control Unit (the computer) makes continual adjustments to maintain the air-fuel ratio near the ideal point. To achieve this it relies on signals from many sensors including the Mass Air Flow Sensor and the Oxygen Sensors.
> 
> This malfunction is detected when the ECM finds that it cannot properly control the air/fuel mixture, and the mixture is too lean (too much air). DTC 0210 indicates this problem exists on the left bank (the front bank, cylinders 2, 4, and 6). Possible causes include ...
> ...


I would reset your codes and hope it doesn't come back.


In the meantime, if you need a tune-up THEN DO A TUNE-UP!!!


----------



## kiev95 (Jul 28, 2004)

I've changed spark plugs probably 3 years ago if not more. Also, can the jerking of the car when you accelerate be associated with bad fuel pump because i was told that fuel pump is a common problem on nissan cars?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm on Maxima.org pretty frequently and haven't ever seen a post about a bad fuel pump.


----------



## kiev95 (Jul 28, 2004)

I recently changed the oxygen sensor. I guess I will have to check the spark plugs. Maybe it will work. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just let us/me know what happens.


----------



## kiev95 (Jul 28, 2004)

I changed the spark plugs. The 210 code went away. After changing the spark plugs not much happened. Just got more power, but the car is still jerking when standing at the light or just put in drive. How do I check the coil pack?


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

sounds like you may just need to check for vacuum leaks and change your PCV valve....checking your coils is out lined in the/a manual


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

kiev95 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Few days ago check engine light went off. Did the diagnostics. Found out the Cylinder 5 was misfiring (P0305-0604). Took to a dealer. They did diagnostics. Told me it was the fuel injector in cylinder 5. $900. Is it worth it? But you can n't believe the dealership. I was told that it maybe spark plugs. Does anyone have the similar problem and know what to do to fix the problem? Does anyone knows how to replace the fuel injectors without taking it to dealer? I know that fuel injectors run around $80-100 a piece. I put some injector cleaner and now I get Fuel injection system lean left bank (P0174-0210) . What does that mean and how to fix it? Please help! :waving:


You probably have a bad injector it sounds like . Ohm #5 injector to verify . No need to waste oney on 10 other things if it is the injector . $900 for 1 injector installed is outragous thou . I would find another dealer . Where do you live ? Maybe I can help you out .


----------



## zahrudin (Mar 24, 2005)

kiev95 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Few days ago check engine light went off. Did the diagnostics. Found out the Cylinder 5 was misfiring (P0305-0604). Took to a dealer. They did diagnostics. Told me it was the fuel injector in cylinder 5. $900. Is it worth it? But you can n't believe the dealership. I was told that it maybe spark plugs. Does anyone have the similar problem and know what to do to fix the problem? Does anyone knows how to replace the fuel injectors without taking it to dealer? I know that fuel injectors run around $80-100 a piece. I put some injector cleaner and now I get Fuel injection system lean left bank (P0174-0210) . What does that mean and how to fix it? Please help! :waving:



if u still have that problem email me at [email protected] i can help


----------

